# CBE Classic



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Syracuse vs Florida
Kansas vis Washington

Sprint Center


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Syracuse over Florida 89-83


I miss that game. Was it a good game?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Jayhawks over Washington at half by 10


Bobby Knight is very good game analyst. so much better than Billy Packer


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

oh gosh. that's like comparing apples and....

it's like a block party out there.

btw, brockman is a monster on the boards. he had like 4 on one possession right there before the break!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

that Taylor block was great, bwell back to the game


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Washington and Florida was a very good game. kind of shock that Florida did not took that game in more control


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Kansas up by 11 vs the Orange at half


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Kansas is solid. They got some incredible replacements for last year's guys.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

TM said:


> Kansas is solid. They got some incredible replacements for last year's guys.



I know it is early, and my expections are low, and we could lose games like at MichiganState and at Arizona where I think are two losses

Yes it is too early to tell, is coolphoe underestimate Kansas to be at 11th best team in the big 12


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wait coolphole said Kansas was the 11th best team in the big 12?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This Syracuse/Kansas game is really getting exciting. The matchup between Sheron Collins and Johnny Flynn is getting a little feisty...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Syracuse is further proving why the Big East is far and away the best basketball conference this year. Go 'Cuse (2 times in just a few days, who would have thought?)!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Wait coolphole said Kansas was the 11th best team in the big 12?


look in his Big 12 Mini Preview Blog


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow these guys are getting after it. I wish the refs weren't calling so much trash on the inside on Onuaku and Aldridge and the other bigs. Collins and Flynn are pretty much clones...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

After a point lead by the Orange, Kansas just rally back an up by 4


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Wow these guys are getting after it. I wish the refs weren't calling so much trash on the inside on Onuaku and Aldridge and the other bigs. Collins and Flynn are pretty much clones...


I agree this PG matchup is exciting to watch. BTW Tyshawn Taylor is going to be a good one. St. Ants players always turn out to be pretty damn good.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:lol: Shulman looks like he would rather be anywhere else than sitting next to Vitale. :lol:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Flynn with the big 3. 


Eric Devendorf is one heck of a talent, it's too bad his decision-making is about as awful as it gets. He has gotten better but he leaves you shaking your head at some of his decisions.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Paul Harris, WOW!!!!!!!! Tayshaun Prince esque with that block.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow what a game...best game of the season so far that I've seen.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Flynn with the 3 to send it to overtime. Paul Harris block has been the play of the year so far for me. Collins hits that shot if it's not blocked, and puts Kansas up by 4 which more than likely puts that game away.


----------



## pr1ncejeffie (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow, Big East is literally a beast. I thought we could get 8-9 teams but if all of the BE teams I have seen this year. We literally might see 10 teams and a few teams in NIT. Very very good season for Big East.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Wow what a game...best game of the season so far


Without question.


----------



## pr1ncejeffie (Nov 17, 2008)

As much as I love N'diaye from Rutgers, Thabeet from Uconn but Paul Harris is the leading DPOY in the Big East.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

pr1ncejeffie said:


> Wow, Big East is literally a beast. I thought we could get 8-9 teams but if all of the BE teams I have seen this year. We literally might see 10 teams and a few teams in NIT. Very very good season for Big East.


I agree. The Big East is so tough from top to bottom. Cincinnati, South Florida, and Rutgers (although they could be decent) are the only below average teams I can find in the league. 


Aldrich has really stepped up in the way Kansas needed him to. Turning into one of the best bigmen in America.


----------



## pr1ncejeffie (Nov 17, 2008)

Cuse must take out Aldrich and Taylor. Keep driving! But geez Devendorf, you still do stupid mistakes. This what separates you from being a great PG in college. Stupid mistakes.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Flynn/Collins is a great matchup but just as good a matchup in this one has been Aldrich/Onuaku.


----------



## pr1ncejeffie (Nov 17, 2008)

bball2223 said:


> I agree. The Big East is so tough from top to bottom. Cincinnati, South Florida, and Rutgers (although they could be decent) are the only below average teams I can find in the league.
> 
> 
> Aldrich has really stepped up in the way Kansas needed him to. Turning into one of the best bigmen in America.


I disagree about Cincy and Rutgers being the bottom feeders. I think USF and Depaul are the only two. Depaul by default because of their young sophmore team. USF isn't a basketball school. 

Cincy lost Cashmere Wright I believe but Devonte Vaughn and Yancy Gates can get them competitive. Remember this is the same team that went 8-10 in big east last year I believe. I think they can win 9 this year. They just need to win non conference games. Rutgers is definitely a young team but they have the components to win they just need time.

Best big men duo... N'diyae and Greg Eschnique. Both big men can combine 10 blocks per game with 16 rebounds. Very good combination between the two.

St. John's is also a young team. Full of sophmores and the loss of their leader Anthony Mason Jr. They will compete next year. This year, they need to focus on NIT.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

pr1ncejeffie said:


> Best big men duo... N'diyae and Greg Eschnique. Both big men can combine 10 blocks per game with 16 rebounds. Very good combination between the two.


Over Thabeet/Adrien? I don't think so. But those two are both very good players.


----------



## pr1ncejeffie (Nov 17, 2008)

bball2223 said:


> Over Thabeet/Adrien? I don't think so. But those two are both very good players.


Only defensively. One more year together, they will literally rock the Big East. They are always around the ball.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Huge win for Syracuse. Kansas is a very good basketball team and will make some noise in the Big 12 this year.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Good game. That OT sucked, but a good game. I think this will make kansas a stronger team


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

pr1ncejeffie said:


> Only defensively. *One more year together*, they will literally rock the Big East. They are always around the ball.


Adrien's a senior...
Hasheem could leave for the NBA at the end of the year, also.

Good win for the Orange, I thought they were out of it when they were down by double digits. Big East is represented twice against the Big 12 tonight.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

RR 823 said:


> Adrien's a senior...
> Hasheem could leave for the NBA at the end of the year, also.
> 
> Good win for the Orange, I thought they were out of it when they were down by double digits. Big East is represented twice against the Big 12 tonight.


He was referring to the Rutgers duo.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

I apologize then, my bad.


----------



## pr1ncejeffie (Nov 17, 2008)

Very good win for Syracuse. Best start for Cuse in a while. Hopefully they won't lose until the Memphis game. That game is on 12/20. Very tough non conference schedule for Cuse so far. I applaud Boheim for a tough schedule. If they do well until that Memphis game, I expect a top 20 ranking. 

Beating Florida and Kansas should give them a ranking around 18-23.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

pr1ncejeffie said:


> Very good win for Syracuse. Best start for Cuse in a while. Hopefully they won't lose until the Memphis game. That game is on 12/20. Very tough non conference schedule for Cuse so far. I applaud Boheim for a tough schedule. If they do well until that Memphis game, I expect a top 20 ranking.
> 
> Beating Florida and Kansas should give them a ranking around 18-23.


They should beat Memphis. Obviously it's early but the Tigers haven't looked all that great early on. Syracuse has definitely looked better up to this point.


----------



## pr1ncejeffie (Nov 17, 2008)

I agree with you bball. Cuse have the veterans to go up against young teams like Memphis. This is a very good Syracuse team. A balance one at that. Hopefully Cuse won't let up and lay a stinker against UVA. 

Paul Harris is certainly defensive player of the year so far... for the big east.


----------



## pr1ncejeffie (Nov 17, 2008)

BTW, if Flynn stays.... Syracuse should be a top 5 team next year (preseason ranking).... just saying. haha


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

as a Jayhawk alumn that lives in Central NY, that sucked.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So that Johnny Flynn kid is pretty good heh?


----------



## pr1ncejeffie (Nov 17, 2008)

He is a great kid. Last year he averaged 38 minutes or something like that. Thats how depleted Syracuse was. With Flynn, Devendorf and Harris, they can really do some damage. Problem with the three of them is that none of them are sharpshooters like Rautinus (6th man).


----------

